# Brancher un périphérique sur le SCSI interne d'un G3 beige



## ccciolll (9 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

j'ai placé 2 DD en IDE sur mon G3/233 beige.

Nous avons défini dans un sujet précédent que chaque nappe IDE ne pouvait supporter qu'un seul périphe sur mon G3 (certains g3 peuvent en supporter plus).
Donc je n'ai plus de CD interne.

Par contre, j'ai un graveur de CD en SCSI externe.

Pour pouvoir démarrer d'un CD en appuyant sur C au démarrage, j'ai essayé de le démonter et de le mettre en interne, en utilisant la nappe scsi qui était libre.

Mais je n'arrive pas à le monter, Silverlining (sorte de tableau de bord "SCSI probe" amélioré) ne le voit pas.

Peut-être dois je manipuler les petits "machins" au cul du lecteur CD pour y arriver ?
Au cul du lecteur CD, il y a une série de picots avec des "machins" en plastique servant à les connecter entre eux. il y a donc ID 1, 2 et4, puis parity, puis un vide, puis terminator et enfin term power.
Pour l'instant, d'origine, parity, terminator et term power sont activés. ID 1, 2 et 4 étaient connectés avec des fils menant au composant qui défini le numéro de SCSI (entre 0 et 7).

J'ai fait un test en déplaçant term power sur ID 2, aucun résultat.

Comment dois-je procéder ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2006)

Terminator, &#231;a doit &#234;tre lui la cible &#224; &#233;liminer  Le probl&#232;me, c'est que depuis qu'il est gouverneur de Californie, il est prot&#233;g&#233; par une &#233;quipe de g-men, je te dis pas.

Bon, essaie de le mettre sur off, et comme id SCSI, en principe, le CD interne, on met le 3 (donc 1 et 2 on, 4 off). Si &#231;a ne suffit pas, essaie term power sur off, et/ou parity sur off.


----------



## ccciolll (9 Octobre 2006)

Donc , si j'ai bien lu entre les blagues, tu me conseille de mettre terminator en off (entre autres)

Mettre en off, &#231;a veut dire que je ne met pas de truc en plastique entre les 2 picots, c'est &#231;a ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2006)

T'as tout compris


----------



## ccciolll (12 Octobre 2006)

Bon, rien à faire, il veut pas.

Même que quand je supprime terminator, c'est pire, il démarre même plus (écran gris+pointeur, mais pas de petit mac qui sourit).

Tant pis, je laisse ça de côté pour le moment, on verra plus tard.


----------



## NED (12 Octobre 2006)

Dans le même style:
J'ai un vieux lecteur de JAZZ en SCSI.
J'ai gardé mes vieux Jazz avec.
Je les ai retrouvé à l'atelier en rangeant, je croyait que tout ça était passé à la poubelle.
J'aimerais bienr écuperer ces dossiers.
Mais y'a-t-il une prise, un Jack spécial qui fait SCSI>USB mais qui respecte le protocole d'un lecteur Ioméga?


----------



## ccciolll (12 Octobre 2006)

Sinon, encore plus simple, tu trouves un copain qui a un mac &#233;quip&#233; d'une prise SCSI et d'une prise USB, et il te copie le contenu des Jaz sur une cl&#233; USB.

Moi j'ai &#231;a mais je suis &#224; V Ascq&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Dans le m&#234;me style:
> J'ai un vieux lecteur de JAZZ en SCSI.
> J'ai gard&#233; mes vieux Jazz avec.
> Je les ai retrouv&#233; &#224; l'atelier en rangeant, je croyait que tout &#231;a &#233;tait pass&#233; &#224; la poubelle.
> ...



Non, les adaptateurs SCSI/USB ne sont pas l&#233;gion, et ont &#233;t&#233; abandonn&#233;s pour cause de fonctionnement erratique (USB beaucoup trop lent pour le SCSI).

Il te faut trouver de l'aide de quelqu'un ayant un Mac avec lecteur SCSI. J'en ai un, portable, qui a le SCSI et le Firewire, mais g&#233;ographiquement parlant, je crois que ce n'est pas gagn&#233;.


----------



## NED (12 Octobre 2006)

Bon, je vais chercher ça dans les parrages, c'est vrai que ça se fait rare...:hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2006)

Je me goure pas, t'es pas en RP, toi ? sinon mon WallStreet am&#233;lior&#233; est &#224; ta disposition !


----------



## OrdinoMac (12 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Bon, je vais chercher ça dans les parrages, c'est vrai que ça se fait rare...:hein:



Tu es dans quelle région ? Si c'est le sud je peux t'aider


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2006)

Nan, de m&#233;moire, il doit &#234;tre du c&#244;t&#233; de la presqu'ile de Crozon.


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

Je suis à Paris
Mayday-Mayday


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Je suis à Paris
> Mayday-Mayday



Si tu es à Paris, tu peux venir me voir avec ton lecteur jazz, et ton Mac si c'est un portable, des CD ou DVD (R ou RW) sinon, et on te récupère ça ici. Je suis à 45 Km de Notre Dame. Si tu es intéressé, la suite par MP. 

(Je te croyais dans le Finistère, d'après "A moi la Bretagne" )


----------



## Mac-atchou (13 Octobre 2006)

J'ai tout ce qu'il te faut: tu te pointes à l'heure qui te plait.










Clone AppleII G4 466 Mac mini 1.25 Mac Cube 450 iMac 400 G3 366 Mac Color Classic  etc.etc.


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

Mac-atchou a dit:


> J'ai tout ce qu'il te faut: tu te pointes &#224; l'heure qui te plait.
> Clone AppleII G4 466 Mac mini 1.25 Mac Cube 450 iMac 400 G3 366 Mac Color Classic  etc.etc.



C'est sympa ou est-tu?
Mais on va essayer de se demerder avec Pascal77 avant.
Le truc c'est que j'ai paum&#233; le cable SCSI du lecteur Jazz qui est comme &#231;a :




Quelqu'un sur Paris a-t-il ce c&#226;ble?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2006)

Ben oui, ce n'est pas du DB25, il y a 50 trous. J'avais un c&#226;ble comme &#231;a, mais pareil aux deux bouts, donc il n'aurait pas &#233;t&#233; (la prise de mon PB, c'est du DB25). Des fouilles &#224; caract&#232;re arch&#233;ologique n'auraient aucune chance d'aboutir ?


----------



## Mac-atchou (14 Octobre 2006)

Je demeure au Qu&#233;bec, mais l'invitation tient toujours.  Bon, pour ce qui est des
connecteurs de la photo ce sont des Centronics femelles de 50 trous et le cable de SCSI de 
cette &#233;poque est fait de 25 DB m&#228;les pour l'ordinateur et de 50 Centronics m&#226;les pour
brancher dans la fiche des boites de DD externes. Ou dans d'autres accessoires  SCSI.      Et la 2i&#232;me fiche sert &#224; y connecter un¨terminateur¨ s'il n'y avait pas d'autre accessoire SCSI dans la chaine.
J'ai tout &#231;a &#224; la maison. Vous passez quand vous voulez. &#199;a me fera plaisir de vous aider!
Je crois que ceux-l&#224; sont SCSI ultra rapide ou quelque chose du genre










Ecran MAKINTOSH (vous avez bien lu) LC 475 LC520  Centris   etc. etc.


----------



## MortyBlake (14 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu es &#224; Paris, tu peux venir me voir avec ton lecteur jazz, et ton Mac si c'est un portable, des CD ou DVD (R ou RW) sinon, et on te r&#233;cup&#232;re &#231;a ici. Je suis &#224; 45 Km de Notre Dame. Si tu es int&#233;ress&#233;, la suite par MP.
> 
> (Je te croyais dans le Finist&#232;re, d'apr&#232;s "A moi la Bretagne" )



Dep&#251;is quand Dagobah est en Bretagne ????

C'est la derni&#232;re plan&#232;te dans le secteur de Sluis. Tu viens de Kashyyyk ou quoi ???

Tu me d&#233;&#231;ois beaucoup Pascal ...


----------



## NED (14 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour l'invitation fr&#232;re Qu&#233;b&#233;quois, mais ca fait un peu loin quand-m&#234;me.....  

Bon ba on est pas dans la M..... , heu dans l'p&#233;trin tiens.
J'ai pu qu'a faire un annonce autre part pour voir si quelqu'un &#224; ca dans ce forum?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Merci pour l'invitation frère Québéquois, mais ca fait un peu loin quand-même.....
> 
> Bon ba on est pas dans la M..... , heu dans l'pétrin tiens.
> J'ai pu qu'a faire un annonce autre part pour voir si quelqu'un à ca dans ce forum?



Tu me tiens au courant, parce que sans ce câble, je ne pourrais rien faire pour toi. Tu pourrais peut-être te renseigner auprès de Komelec, , ce sont des spécialistes, ils sont à Bagnolet.


----------



## claude72 (14 Octobre 2006)

Mac-atchou a dit:


> Bon, pour ce qui est des
> connecteurs de la photo ce sont des Centronics femelles de 50 trous


Désolé de te contredire, mais ce ne sont pas des connecteurs Centronics SCSI 1 : ce sont des connecteurs SCSI 2 (plus rares !).


----------



## MortyBlake (14 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> C'est sympa ou est-tu?
> Mais on va essayer de se demerder avec Pascal77 avant.
> Le truc c'est que j'ai paum&#233; le cable SCSI du lecteur Jazz qui est comme &#231;a :
> 
> ...




Je crois que j'ai, comme je l'ai dit &#224; Pascal77, il y a peu de temps, j'ai un stock de cable SCSI &#224; la cave, qui dorment en attendant que &#231;a serve &#224; quelqu'un. On va peut-&#234;tre pouvoir s'en sortir, je suis sur Paris aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Je crois que j'ai, comme je l'ai dit &#224; Pascal77, il y a peu de temps, j'ai un stock de cable SCSI &#224; la cave, qui dorment en attendant que &#231;a serve &#224; quelqu'un. On va peut-&#234;tre pouvoir s'en sortir, je suis sur Paris aussi



Salut Michel,

C'est vrai, o&#249; avais-je la t&#234;te, tu m'en as parl&#233;. Si tu l'as, je peux passer le prendre (une occasion de se voir), puis passer chez NED pour la r&#233;cup de ses donn&#233;es, &#224; moins que tu t'entendes avec lui, vous &#234;tes presque voisins, du moins pour la maison pr&#232;s de la fontaine (Tu vois que Dagobah n'est pas si loin ).

[MODE=Hors sujet]Sinon, le bo&#238;tier Formac, c'est top, en fait pas besoin de mettre son firmware &#224; jour pour l'utiliser sous Tiger, il suffit de rester avec une version un peu ancienne de leur application.[/MODE]


----------



## MortyBlake (15 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Salut Michel,
> 
> C'est vrai, où avais-je la tête, tu m'en as parlé. Si tu l'as, je peux passer le prendre (une occasion de se voir), puis passer chez NED pour la récup de ses données, à moins que tu t'entendes avec lui, vous êtes presque voisins, du moins pour la maison près de la fontaine (Tu vois que Dagobah n'est pas si loin ).
> 
> [MODE=Hors sujet]Sinon, le boîtier Formac, c'est top, en fait pas besoin de mettre son firmware à jour pour l'utiliser sous Tiger, il suffit de rester avec une version un peu ancienne de leur application.[/MODE]



Pascal, je regarde demain matin, ce que j'ai comme cable SCSI. Dis moi exactement ce qu'il faut de chaque coté.

50 broches coté JAZZ.
Que faut-il de l'autre coté ?


----------



## Mac-atchou (15 Octobre 2006)

Ben cou-donc ici les gens me disaient ce que je vous ai écrit plus haut. Je les ai toujours.

Et merci de la mise au SCSI-2 .


----------

